# Surefire E2L With KX2 Head



## ernsanada (Dec 14, 2007)

I just received my KX2 Head for my Surefire E2L from LA Police Gear

Shipping took 1 day.

I am going to do this review like I just received the light. Chop has my KL1 Head and it has been 2 years missing, both the KL1 Head and Chop.

The fit is excellent.

The Type III Hard Anodize matches very good.

I like this beam shape better than the square beam of the original head.

The E2L body fits AW's Protected RCR123's with no problems.

The o-ring on my battery tube is broken.




















































Forward clickie.






Fits AW's Protected RCR123's with no problems. Note my broken o-ring.

















-------------------------------------------------------------------

Size comparsions.

Left to right, Surefire E2L KX2, Fenix T1, Olight T20






Left to right, Surefire E2L KX2, Fenix T1, Olight T20







---------------------------------------------------------------------

I also took lux readings of the lights shown above. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.







Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's - 2,740 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter

Olight T20 AW's Protected RCR123's - 2500 lux @ 1 meter



---------------------------------------------------------------------


Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's @ 85"






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 85"






Olight T20 AW's Protected RCR123's @ 85"






Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Olight T20 AW's Protected RCR123's @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 85"






Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's @ 85"






Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 Protected RCR123's @ 85" Stepped down exposure






Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Olight T20 AW's Protected RCR123's @ 85" Stepped down exposure


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2007)

E2L is bigger than I expected, almost same as T1.

Compare E2L to T1's low mode, are there any visible difference in output? They seem to have similar run time and rating, I'm curious on if the actual output is similar.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 14, 2007)

Using the same parameters as above.

I also took lux readings of the Fenix T1. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.

Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's - 2,740 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's Low - 1,120 lux @ 1 meter


Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's High - 5950 lux @ 1 meter


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 Protected RCR123's Low @ 85" 






Left, Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's. Right, Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 Protected RCR123's Low @ 85" Stepped down exposure


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 14, 2007)

Hmm, KX2 seems to be a lot brighter than T1 low, despite rating of 45 lumens, interesting.


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 15, 2007)

Have you compared the throw distance for them? It is quite interest for Surefire uses.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 15, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> Have you compared the throw distance for them? It is quite interest for Surefire uses.




I'll try some outdoor beam shots later.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 15, 2007)

Surefire E2L 2 RCR123's @ 32'






Fenix T1 Q5 @ 32'






Olight T20 Q5 @ 32'


----------



## nanotech17 (Dec 15, 2007)

i thot the KX2 head and the E2L cree can't take 2x4.2v cell?
How could this be possible without damaging the circuit?
I ran mine with AW 1x17670 or 2xcr123 only,never try it with 2x4.2v.


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 16, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Surefire E2L 2 RCR123's @ 32'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T1 still be long thrower. And KX2 looks not too bad, but the rim quite disappointed within 32' range. 

Its reflector dia. seems bigger than the T20 in your photo, isn't it?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 16, 2007)

The Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, uses a TIR Optic not a reflector.

Lux readings I got.

Surefire E2L With KX2 Head, 2 RCR123's - 2,740 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter

Olight T20 AW's Protected RCR123's - 2500 lux @ 1 meter


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 16, 2007)

Left to right, Surefire E2L KX2 (TIR Optic), Fenix T1 (OP), Olight T20 (OP Near Reflector, SMO outside)


----------



## Chao (Dec 16, 2007)

nanotech17 said:


> i thot the KX2 head and the E2L cree can't take 2x4.2v cell?
> How could this be possible without damaging the circuit?
> I ran mine with AW 1x17670 or 2xcr123 only,never try it with 2x4.2v.



I would think so too.
ernsanada, did you measure lux lumber with using primary cells after ran with 2xRCR123A? I ever ran my Cree E2L with RCR123A, it was very bright than primary cells, however, I then ran it with primary cells again, it decreased 10% output than before, but runtime still good and regulated, finally I sent my light to SF, and it is still under repaired now.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 16, 2007)

Chao said:


> I would think so too.
> ernsanada, did you measure lux lumber with using primary cells after ran with 2xRCR123A? I ever ran my Cree E2L with RCR123A, it was very bright than primary cells, however, I then ran it with primary cells again, it decreased 10% output than before, but runtime still good and regulated, finally I sent my light to SF, and it is still under repaired now.



I have been running only RCR123's, no primaries as of yet.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Dec 16, 2007)

Got a chance to check out this light at the Socal get together...very nice output and impressive runtime. Output and beam very similar to my A2 IIRC. Will be getting one of these for my E2e.


----------



## Billman730 (Dec 19, 2007)

I may be missing something but if I were walking the tracks on trouble I would rather have either of the two other lights and leave that Surefire in the truck! As you Guys well know when you get used to a bright light at night anywhere you look without the light you are blind. The way you can see up to the target in the pictures and still see the ground in front as well is amazingly better than the SF beam. Concentrated light for close up work is great but for walking in the woods etc the other two Kick butt...


----------



## Cuso (Dec 19, 2007)

Billman730 said:


> I may be missing something but if I were walking the tracks on trouble I would rather have either of the two other lights and leave that Surefire in the truck! As you Guys well know when you get used to a bright light at night anywhere you look without the light you are blind. The way you can see up to the target in the pictures and still see the ground in front as well is amazingly better than the SF beam. Concentrated light for close up work is great but for walking in the woods etc the other two Kick butt...


Yep, people can complain all they want about non-centered emmiters and crappy finishes, bla bla bla...hands down those darn Fenix lights are bright has hell and cheap too...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 20, 2007)

Cuso said:


> Yep, people can complain all they want about non-centered emmiters and crappy finishes, bla bla bla...hands down those darn Fenix lights are bright has hell and cheap too...



No reflection on the KX2 head, but obviously the KX2 would not be the best for walking the tracks, but pictures do leave some of the flood out, though the other two lights do show great flood. If I was walking the tracks with a Surefire it probably would be a L4 (KL4) setup with really great flood, better yet a KL5 with a more pronounced center beam, and still great flood.

Bill


----------



## ttran97 (Dec 20, 2007)

I got an email from Surefire saying that my KX2-BK is back-ordered for 2-4 weeks. I called and they confirmed via phone too.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 20, 2007)

ttran97 said:


> I got an email from Surefire saying that my KX2-BK is back-ordered for 2-4 weeks. I called and they confirmed via phone too.



I stayed away from ordering from Surefire. I heard Surefire gives the dealers first choice on stock. That is why I ordered from a dealer.


----------



## ttran97 (Dec 20, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I stayed away from ordering from Surefire. I heard Surefire gives the dealers first choice on stock. That is why I ordered from a dealer.




I don't think any dealers have the black KX2 now either...I think I'll just cancel my order and wait till a dealer gets it in stock.


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 20, 2007)

Bullzeyebill said:


> No reflection on the KX2 head, but obviously the KX2 would not be the best for walking the tracks, but pictures do leave some of the flood out, though the other two lights do show great flood. If I was walking the tracks with a Surefire it probably would be a L4 (KL4) setup with really great flood, better yet a KL5 with a more pronounced center beam, and still great flood.
> 
> Bill



the spill on the kx2 is alot more than what those pictures look, its an extremely usable beam and to think how much light comes out of that thing for how long it runs is nothing short of amazing. the beam is very nice, and i dont really care for optics, if you need more flood thats why God invented the F04 beamshaper.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 20, 2007)

mossyoak said:


> the spill on the kx2 is alot more than what those pictures look, its an extremely usable beam and to think how much light comes out of that thing for how long it runs is nothing short of amazing. the beam is very nice, and i dont really care for optics, if you need more flood thats why God invented the F04 beamshaper.




I have to agree with you. 

I tried the Surefire E2L With KX2 Head outdoors in the dark and i don't think there would be any problems using the light to naviagate around (walk around). There is some spill but it's not very bright.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 8, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> I got an email from Surefire saying that my KX2-BK is back-ordered for 2-4 weeks. I called and they confirmed via phone too.


OpticsHQ now has Black KX2's in stock... :thumbsup:


----------



## ttran97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Schuey2002 said:


> OpticsHQ now has Black KX2's in stock... :thumbsup:




I sold my black E2e body so no buying black KX2 for me.... :mecry:

But thanks for the heads-up! I got my latest M6 from OpticsHQ...great people to deal with!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I need to put a reflector in my KX2, and keep the electronics stock. I wonder what size will fit without any boring out?


----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Yep, people can complain all they want about non-centered emmiters and crappy finishes, bla bla bla...hands down those darn Fenix lights are bright has hell and cheap too...



Yes, that T1 cracks me up. I just sit there and stare at the beamshots and think....how??? It's a bright son of a gun.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I think I need to put a reflector in my KX2, and keep the electronics stock. I wonder what size will fit without any boring out?


I am sure that Milkyspit or the folks @ the Sammich Shoppe would know...


----------



## garfieldso (Jan 9, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> I think I need to put a reflector in my KX2, and keep the electronics stock. I wonder what size will fit without any boring out?



The reflector should be in 20~21mm dia, the most recommended by CPF is McR-20.

I did a mod in similar KL1 head.






original regulating circuit





original Luxon III





I couldn't get one McR20, but replaced with a plastic reflector in it and replaced the LED with SSC P4, also replaced the len with a flat len. (The KX2 seems using the CREE bin)





The light output is not so bad, I am using the 17670 3.7V in an E2E body


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 9, 2008)

Thank you very much for the pics and the comments about the correct size. I will buy one next week on pay day!


----------



## Paul5M (Jan 9, 2008)

*ernsanada*, What's the dimension of the KX2? Can you take pics of KX2 and Z44 side by side? Thanks.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry I don't have a Z44 head.


The dimensions of the KX2 is,

Length, 42.09mm or 1.657"

Circumference of the head by the lens is 25.49mm or 1.003"

Widest part of the Lens Bezel Assy is 27.36mm or 1.077"


----------



## garfieldso (Jan 12, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> Sorry I don't have a Z44 head.
> 
> 
> The dimensions of the KX2 is,
> ...



The size is exactly the same to KL1


----------



## Numbers (Jan 12, 2008)

MY KX2 is about 2mm longer than my KL1.


----------



## idiotekniQues (Dec 24, 2009)

Billman730 said:


> I may be missing something but if I were walking the tracks on trouble I would rather have either of the two other lights and leave that Surefire in the truck! As you Guys well know when you get used to a bright light at night anywhere you look without the light you are blind. The way you can see up to the target in the pictures and still see the ground in front as well is amazingly better than the SF beam. Concentrated light for close up work is great but for walking in the woods etc the other two Kick butt...



depends how long the tracks were, that surefire will last for a heck of a long time.


----------

